# New: C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links by 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links for the C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad & B5/B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 4Motion! These all-new motorsport-quality end links are in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links, C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6 & Allroad, B5/B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 4Motion*

*Retail:* $175.00 + Shipping

​
Replace your sloppy factory plastic/rubber rear sway bar end links on your C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad or B5/B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 4Motion with these new performance-centered spherical end inks from 034Motorsport!

034Motorsport's Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links allow for uncompromised transfer of suspension movement to the sway bar, increasing the effectiveness of the rear sway bar and improving handling dynamics and steering feel for your C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad or B5/B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 4Motion.

034Motorsport's Spherical Rear Sway Bar Drop Links are assembled using Motorsport-Quality Teflon-Lined Aurora COM-8T Spherical Bearings, Billet Aluminum End Link Bodies, and Stainless Steel End Link Spacers to ensure optimum performance. These spherical end links are direct replacements for the stock parts, and designed to be fully serviceable and rebuildable.

This upgrade was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi enthusiasts before public release. Installation is very simple, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

CNC Machined 6061-T6 Aluminum End Link Bodies & Spacers - Anodized Black for Durability
Motorsport Quality Teflon-Lined Aurora Spherical Bearings
Spherical Design Eliminates Deflection and Ensures Proper Articulation
Direct Drop-In Replacement for Factory End Links
Sold In Pairs
*Functions:*

Improved Sway Bar Function
More Direct Handling Feel
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Link Pair
New Installation Hardware
*Fitment:*

1998 - 2004 Audi A6 (C5)
2001 - 2003 Audi S6 (C5)
2003 - 2004 Audi RS6 (C5)
2001 - 2005 Audi allroad (C5)
1998 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5/B5.5) - 4Motion Only!
*Replaces:*

8E0505465D / 8E0 505 465D
*Installation Instructions:*

PDF
Product Information Sheet
Compatible with all stock and aftermarket sway bars.

Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*C5 Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad Spherical Front Sway Bar End Links*



*C5 Audi A6/allroad 2.7T, 2.8L, 3.0L Density Line Performance Engine Mounts*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! 

Stock Plastic/Rubber vs. 034Motorsport Sphericals


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have these back in stock ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------

